# BERLIN | EDGE East Side Berlin | 142m | 36 fl | U/C



## Xorcist

Yeah....and the ThyssenKrupp elevator research campus with it's 246m (808ft) tall elevator test tower for the MULTI elevator system is in my hometown Rottweil. It is the tallest elevator test tower in the world. The view from the visitors platform is breathtaking. You can see the Alps, Black Forest mountain range and the Vosges on a clear day.








Source thyssenkrupp


----------



## Xorcist

New pictures from this weekend: 






























(c) Xorcist


----------



## Xorcist

Some new pictures from the German subforum provided by heckler































heckler said:


> Bilder von heute (HiRes Links für hohe Auflösung)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HiRes Bild1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HiRes Bild2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HiRes Bild3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HiRes Bild4 Quelle: heckler; provided by abload.de


----------



## Xorcist

27.06.21 it's rising 








By Seppi93 


Seppi93 said:


> 27.06.21
> 
> Es wird gearbeitet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fand es interessant dass aufgrund einer Unternehmenspolitik ein Gebäude in einer Großstadt verhindert werden soll (meiner Meinung nach hat das Eine nichts mit dem Anderen zu tun, kaufe selbst kaum bei Amazon ein):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Da waren noch mehr, war aber zu faul die wegzumachen zumal ich an den Menschenverstand der Mehrheit in Berlin glaube ^^


----------



## Xorcist

from 04.07.21






















source stefan-metze.com


----------



## Xorcist

Some new pictures:










































pictures by Xorcist


----------



## Xorcist

Some new stuff from the German subforum. 


dubaibobby said:


> 28.08.
> View attachment 1976471
> 
> View attachment 1976475
> 
> View attachment 1976480
> 
> (c) dubaibobby


----------



## Xorcist

Some new pictures from the German subforum. The tower grows relatively quickly. By the end of the year, 8 floors should be built - at least that is the plan.

Today
















(c) @dubaibobby


----------



## AAPMBerlin

...


----------



## Xorcist

New pictures from @dubaibobby





































(c) @dubaibobby from the German Forum


----------



## Xorcist

(c) Xorcist


----------



## Xorcist

some new pictures :

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZJilJNLDhk/


----------



## Xorcist

Pictures from 22.01.2022 by Marcel Becker aka Berliner Neubauten


----------



## Xorcist

Kudos to @heckler who took some really good pictures today and shared them in the German subforum. 




































(c) Heckler


----------



## Xorcist

Update 03.03.2022








picture by @heckler


----------



## Xorcist

New photos:






















































































































(c) Xorcist


----------



## Xorcist

New photos by @dubaibobby :





























(c) dubaibobby


----------



## Xorcist

Some new pictures @dubaibobby 






























(c) dubaibobby


----------



## Xorcist

(C)Domingus Ruiz Lepores









(c) Xorcist








(c) dubaibobby


----------



## Xorcist

Rigipsplatte said:


> Von gestern Abend
> View attachment 3424370
> 
> View attachment 3424373
> 
> View attachment 3424372
> 
> View attachment 3424371


----------

